# Mods



## g-13 (Oct 8, 2007)

Who gives a mod the power to just close a thread?  When i came to this site it was fun, now the mods are out of control. What ever happened to voicing your opinion?  I used to like this site now you cant say anything without it getting edited or not posted at all.  So what if a thread is getting heated as long as its not profane or offensive, why close it? Some times people need to vent on whats bothering them, but you cant because it will get closed.  I think SB's thread had good points about dealing.  Thats what makes the world what it is differences, we dont always agree with eachother.  I just think the mods need to lighten up a bit, we're all adults here PLEASE treat us like we are.


----------



## berserker (Oct 8, 2007)

Hang on everyone,here we go again:angrywife:


----------



## g-13 (Oct 8, 2007)

im not a trouble maker i just dont think its right.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 8, 2007)

membership agreement said:
			
		

> These Forums do not and cannot review all of the content of every message posted and do not accept responsibility for the contents of any messages. We reserve the right to delete any message in our Forums for any reason whatsoever. Should you continue to post messages that violate the rules of the Forums, your account may be terminated, your access to the Forums may be banned, and your service provider(s) may be contacted about your behavior.
> If you agree to our Acceptable Use Policy above feel free to continue. However, if you do not agree with any of our policies please do not join our community.



Dude, I took the right because that was a ton of info. besides Did you NOT read HGB's last post? 
The staff will not put up with anymore public harrassing posts to us in threads. You gotta problem take it to a PM. Or we will begin to excercise all of our rights. 

Maybe if you guys would just chill out and talk about weed instead of who's doin what who said what and all this high school crap. We wouldn't have to moderate at all. 

As far as that question to the OWNER he replied that ended the topic of that thread.


----------



## g-13 (Oct 8, 2007)

it got closed to fast i missed it SORRY


----------



## Mutt (Oct 8, 2007)

No sweat man :aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 8, 2007)

For the record it wasn't me that closed that post.

i think lots of folks here could use a lesson in respecting others, myself included.

Maybe we should all just smoke a fatty and think about that for a while.


----------



## g-13 (Oct 8, 2007)

all i ask is that you mods lighten up a bit thats all i never said you closed it SM


----------



## Bubby (Oct 8, 2007)

:ccc: _Pass it to the left.._


----------



## berserker (Oct 8, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> :ccc: _Pass it to the left.._


Thats some good weed Bubby.I am gonna hit it again and pass it to the left.


----------



## Bubby (Oct 8, 2007)

> Thats some good weed Bubby.I am gonna hit it again and pass it to the left.


Tonight I had the first official smoke of my own _DRIED _homegrown. My goodness :dancing:


----------



## Mutt (Oct 8, 2007)

We WANT to lighten up TRUST ME on that one.
Can everyone just talk about weed for the rest of the week?
No more, politics, aurguing, bad links, derogatory remarks, inciting, and just overall being bummer reads.

Let's Just spark one up and chill out and just talk about weed for a lil while and give everything a break?
Then we won't have to be modding I can take a pic of my buds for this week in my journal and browse looking at outdoor harvests and bud pictures? Thats what I want to do.

BTW I closed the thread. Figure all questions been answered so the thread was done.


----------



## MJ20 (Oct 8, 2007)

This is the coffee table for casual discussions right?There are 10+ other sections for growing herbs!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 8, 2007)

How does that old silly poem from high school go???

Party hearty, rock n roll...
Drink a 5th and smoke a bowl....


Haha, anyone remember that?


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 8, 2007)

It seems as if some members don't like the way this forum is ran, eh?  Well, there are plenty of other MJ forums out there that will allow trash talking, flaming and just down right morally wrong discussion.  None of that will happen here.  Maybe you should accept that this forum is not designed to accompany members like you.  

This is DLtoker fed up with people's petty complaints.  Us mods are doing the best we can.  If you're not happy take www.marijuanapassion.com/forums off your favorites list so we can move on and be happy.

DL out.


----------



## HGB (Oct 8, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> BTW I closed the thread. Figure all questions been answered so the thread was done.



same as this one lol.....  is it a full moon or what?

more waste of space i say

please close this one so i don't get boged down in poo poo and cant find the grow threads  

this is geting GAY in my book

.02


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey everybody - I like it here.

Not interested in adding to the drama.  Nor is it scaring me either......

Got myself a tent and cleared me off a spot on the lawn.........  I am staying right here and I ain't going anywhere.  

Going to grow pot for me to smoke and share my learning with you guys.  And shootin some bull in the Coffee Lounge......

Many people come and go..........Don't sweat the small stuff.   Let's learn to grow some weed.

PB


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 8, 2007)

g-13 said:
			
		

> I just think the mods need to lighten up a bit, we're all adults here PLEASE treat us like we are.



If we want to be treated like adults then we need to act like adults bro.....and last time I checked adults don't whine and cry when they aren't allowed to do things, cuz that's a little thing called LIFE....and in LIFE, if you don't have rules then you have utter kaos and then no one will learn anything if that happens...and last time I checked that's the whole reason MarP started this whole thing in the first place.....
Now don't think I'm bashing you bro....cuz i'm not trust me, I'm just trying to point out the fact that we need to treat others as we would want them to treat us....ya feel me dog....


----------



## g-13 (Oct 9, 2007)

[email protected]$#  you kk and hgb


----------



## g-13 (Oct 9, 2007)

ban me who cares kiss all the *** you want


----------



## mendo local (Oct 9, 2007)

Dang bro's, there alot more in life to worry about than this website. I feel like we have all come together for a reason here, to learn, laugh, and share. Lets just all chill out and relax. We are all from different walks of life and all have our own opinions and thats ok. I hold alot of respect for alot of people here and I hope we can leave this fighting out in the streets instead of here. You are all good people and I thank you for that. Peace all


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 9, 2007)

Well thats mature. And then you wonder why the mods are strict on you. God let it go. Sounds like a bunch of kids in here. BOO WOO the mods closed your thread, buck up let it go and be done with it and get back to what we came here for originally, growing. Not selling, not guns, not arguing, not whinning, not to put people down cant we just grow. Im so sick of hearing the mods this the mods that. Im glad they shut your thread down and probably going to get banned thank god. Its people like you that are screwing it up for the rest of us. Wow I just wanna learn please. Its not even funny anymore just stop the B.S around here. Come on. Thank you to all the mods for doing what your doing and keeping the trash out of here.


----------



## g-13 (Oct 9, 2007)

pm me kk


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 9, 2007)

*Just so you all know the next MOD thread that turns up on this board the member will be banned. I'm getting sick of these threads and most of the members here are as well. One last time if you don't like the site then get the F-U-C-K  O-U-T!!! I hope that i made myself clear. *


----------



## Grownincali420 (Oct 9, 2007)

whats this joke's problem anyway??

theres more than enough threads to read...and since this is a growing forum.. theres no need for this bull sh!t post


----------



## MarPassion (Oct 9, 2007)

A clasic example why WE (the mods)  choose safe for sorry. We want to prevent this kind of behavier and that's we came up with all the rules. 

You think when this site was started we have made a set of rules because we don't like the duscussion of some topics? No guys, we've tried everything, we even had a forum for legalization. We don't have that anymore because we have mods that care, they want to keep this forum classy and they do work really hard for it. WITHOUT any PAYMENT! Just their own time.

We have had certain times that we all want to pack our bags and CLOSE the forum. Yes I have been thinking of it, and it seems to be coming back every now and then these kind of threads starting again. We have started this forum for a friendly group of people sharing and exchanging information. 

I really had no clue it would come this far, it's like we're politicians running a country at the moment. We try to do best for our place but we don't want to hurt anyone and then we come up with new rules and then new posts show up how this forum was and how it's now and that they don't like it. 

You REALLY think we want to reply again and again to these threads? We really have a lot of better things to do in life. We don't want to defend why we change the rules or do any mod action, really!

Believe me, the MODS here CARE for all of us on this forum. I must say we carefully choose our moderators. And that's why we have suchs a good bunch of moderators doing work for free, because they love the topic.

I learned the hard way. It was my first mistake by taking up some kid to be a mod. He didn't do his job, he took advantage of of being a mod. So, he was history pretty soon. I learned not too choose a moderator quickly, it takes time to see the true value of someone. 

I think we going to make a FAQ out of this. Because people don't seem to know why certain threads get deleted or closed. Why some posts get edited or deleted.

Whenever a thread like this shows up we point them to the FAQ and they can read why we do things we think it's best. And thread will be closed without dicussion.

Our mods get bashed by our members because they try to do good things. You think that's a nice compliment to them?

If it gets so far that our moderators leave, then I will close the forum and then we might all be better of.

Keep it civilized and let us be adults that can discuss things without acting like a child.

As we're growing we get more good members but also more bad members. We have to live with this, it's the way it works. So, if we al do our best to keep this place cool then we all have a better time here. 

Peace


----------



## Oscar (Oct 9, 2007)

> they want to keep this forum classy


 
_I prefer classy!_
_Cover charge and all!_

:woohoo:


----------



## Hick (Oct 9, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Just so you all know the next MOD thread that turns up on this board the member will be banned. I'm getting sick of these threads and most of the members here are as well. One last time if you don't like the site then get the F-U-C-K  O-U-T!!! I hope that i made myself clear. *



Here here!!...:yeahthat:
  IMHO...we've been too "lax" with the Ban button, or we wouldn't be having this discussion. 
Personally, I don't care if MP has only a couple of hundred members, if they are of the "_quality_" that we desire.
  We need to "weed out the _weeds_....:hairpull:

  I knew the moderating position wasn't a popularity contest when I took it. My actions as mod may incite some, but those are the opinions that "I" _don't_ give a rats patooyee about. So we lose a few discontented whiners... Is that truely a loss??


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 9, 2007)

If you look its only 5% of the posters getting edited maybe the few should take a lesson from the rest of us on how to act. I don`t think i have ever been edited.  Mods keep up the good work. Slim


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 9, 2007)

Maybe a week ban on persistant rule breakers would make some people think twice before ranting on the forum, 3 strikes and your out for a week.


----------



## HempMan (Oct 9, 2007)

A moderator, or administrator has to act in the best interest of the site as a whole, in accordance with site rules. The rules exist for a reason.
This, and any other message board is the property of it's webmaster. Which means it is private property, not public domain. The mods are merely doing their job. Everyone may not always agree with it all, but we still have to remember that we're allowed to post here at their discretion. We're all visitors in someone else's house. We're welcome here as long as we don't start crappin' on their lawn.
The mods really have a thankless job most of the time. They're simply following the rules they've been given by the owner or administrator... 

Other sites have been flooded with trolls & have had to make the same kind of  changes to survive... Sure it pisses some people off, but generally those were the ones you didn't need around anyway. 

Ya can't please everyone all the time... 

Those that can't / won't follow the site rules are shown the door.

Joining a site is completely voluntary... Nobody is forcing anyone to do it... 

BUT

By joining, we all agree to be bound by the site's rules. We're all adults here, (or are supposed to be) ... Can't we all simply act like it?


----------



## Hick (Oct 9, 2007)

The staff is taking back control of this board. It is a privately owned and operated forum. MarPassion has set a set of rules and guidlines that are to be adhered to. READ them...
 If you disagree or are not willing to follow them. LEAVE now. Because the staff will be performing some very strict and descisive moves in the very near future.
g-13 has sealed his fate. Anyone else that wants in on it, can form a line. I'm "in the mood"...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 9, 2007)

I think this thread has come to its desired conclusion, pointless letting people keep add to it.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 9, 2007)

Yay!  It's finally coming to an end!  I see blue skies and green little MJ plants popping up ahead.

Confusious say:  Nasty storms help us to appreciate the beautiful weather in between........

PB


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 9, 2007)

was he stoned when he thought of that?   lmao


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 9, 2007)

*Sorry guys but i don't think were shutting this thread down anytime soon. Wanna leave it up and running for awhile so members know where the MP staff stands and that the bull crap is over.  *


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 9, 2007)

Not a bad idea TBG...kinda like a "what not to do" post....I like it....lol:cool2:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 9, 2007)

Just wanted to say that it's not just the mods around here who have put in a lot of time around this place. How much time have we spent on our journals, taking pictures, resizing pictures, uploading, answering posts, thinking about and researching other peoples problems..

I'm not not knocking the mods in anyway. They do a great job, but everynow and again they get it wrong. Is it not ok to question something if we believe it to be unfair ? At the beginning of this whole thing when the "Motivational Poster" thread was closed, I brought attention to how it was ok to close one thread that could be deemed offensive to some, and not another. That thread was closed. My point was not addressed.

Is it not ok to raise these matters if it is done in a reasonable manner ? I mean, if we address them now we can prevent them from occurring again.
Surely that would make this a stronger and more solid place.

As a whole people follow the rules here. I think it's peoples interpretation of what content is suitable and what is not is what causes the problem, and we should not fall out over that. 

Closing threads and banning certainly isn't the answer. That will cause problems. The reason it hasn't been done up until now is because it didn't need to be done, we all have respect for each other around here.

No good sweeping problems under the carpet

Hope I havn't offended anybody in anyway (hope I don't get banned)  

Peace RBH

P.s When will these new revised site rules be finished ?


----------



## Hick (Oct 10, 2007)

> As a whole people follow the rules here. .


  Not to worry runby, noone is/has been banned for a simple 'misinterpretation", nor have threads been closed without a concensus among the staff. Offenders are pm'd with an explanation of the closure and/or a warning. Which ever is deemed appropriate. 
  It's when members continue to break the rules, refuse to comply, and throw adolescent fits that is not going to be tolerated. Public bashing flaming of the mods or staff is a sure ticket out the door. (I  don't consider your post either "bashing nor flaming" .. and appreciate your input/views) 


> I think it's peoples interpretation of what content is suitable and what is not is what causes the problem, and we should not fall out over that


  "Questionable" content has never (that I recall) earned a member a banning without multiple violations and/or argueing/refusal to stop. Far more often, it is members not reading the rules and guidlines, than any misinterpretation or misunderstandings.


> Closing threads and banning certainly isn't the answer. That will cause problems. The reason it hasn't been done up until now is because it didn't need to be done, we all have respect for each other around here.


  I've been closeing threads and banning undesirables for far longer than you have been a member here. So I'm not sure where that comes from. It has only came to the publics attention since we have allowed threads like this one to "fester" on the board. It has more commonly been dealt with, behind the scenes, quietly, while protecting the board/membership from the drama.  Simply because "you" haven't seen it, certainly doesn't mean it hasn't been happening.

  But you are certainly correct in that "As a whole, people follow the rules here". The greatest share of the membership are wonderfull people, that we do not want to lose nor offend. Those members have nothing to be concerned about. BUT...when weeds grow in your garden, what do you do?...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 10, 2007)

*You pull them out and discard them. :hubba:  Was i correct? What did i win? Is it a vacation? Come on Hick please tell me i can't wait? :rofl: *

*See what happens when you smoke weed at 5:00  *


----------



## Hick (Oct 10, 2007)

hee heee ..you just won yourself an "all expense paid trip to Jersey!!!" bro...enjoy


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 10, 2007)

> Closing threads and banning certainly isn't the answer. That will cause problems. The reason it hasn't been done up until now is because it didn't need to be done, we all have respect for each other around here. I've been closeing threads and banning undesirables for far longer than you have been a member here. So I'm not sure where that comes from.


Comes from here : 

The staff is taking back control of this board

and

we've been too "lax" with the Ban button

Sorry Hick if I misinterpreted you, but just sounded like things were gonna get a bit "military" round here.

Peace RBH :aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 10, 2007)

*JERSEY???? Can i just get a coupon for a Big Mac or something? How about you take me hunting? *


----------



## Hick (Oct 10, 2007)

> Sorry Hick if I misinterpreted you, but just sounded like things were gonna get a bit "military" round here.


.. THANK you, but  I'll request that you stand at attention, when addressing me 

  TBG..I can get that Big Mac coupon to you just as soon as you can make a $500 deposit in the following account, to offset shipping and transfer fees.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 10, 2007)

*Damn Hick just give me the trip to Jersey. :doh: :rofl: *


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Oct 10, 2007)

LOL tbg...yea a big mac is definately better than a trip to jersey


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 10, 2007)

Respect. Its a pretty easy word at least to spell. I think its pretty easy to understand. I wouldnt go into my friends house and disrespect my friend or his rules. If he says no shoes then I take them off at the door pretty simple if you ask me. So just apply this here. We are all guests here in MarP's house and the mods are like security. Just like going to a club, you know they got bouncers and if you act a fool in the club your going to kicked out. So respect the house rules that have been laid out for us and we will get along so much better. Who are we to question a mods choice, if they feel a thread is out of line they have the right to close it. 
When I first got here one of my threads was closed, I didnt complain or whine about the mods being unfair, I said o well now I know and moved on. 
 So my point being we are all guests in MarPs house respect his rules. Think about what you post first. If its questionable in your head it is probably not a good idea to put it up. So come people Id really hate to see this place close down and I know you would to. So lets all try to pull it together, lets all get along, cut the mods some slack for doing what they are suppose to be doing, and lets GROW SOME MARIJUANA. Thats what were here for right? Then lets get back to it.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 10, 2007)

> When I first got here one of my threads was closed, I didnt complain or whine about the mods being unfair



That's because you clearly broke the "no politics" rule. There was nothing to  dispute there


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes I did break the no politics rule. You say nothing to dispute there but if I remember correctly I posted in the marijuana news room which I thought it was news on a guy who is trying very hard to make sure MJ stays illegal. So it was news and I was still pissed when it got closed. But I didnt go and whine about it or start a new thread complaining about mods. I could have agrued and whined and complained and just been a big baby about it but like I said I went on my way, learned from it a moved on. Its not that hard to learn to just walk away is it? Just like someone said before if you dont like the rules here then why are you here then? SIMPLE. MOVE ON. No need to disrespect somebody because you made the mistake of posting something that shouldnt have been there in the first place.


----------



## eviltwinoflouis (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote = Maybe if you guys would just chill out and talk about weed instead of who's doin what who said what and all this high school crap. We wouldn't have to moderate at all
End quote.  Good idea.  How bout you take the initiative and delete the coffee table section.

Another quote = Just so you all know the next MOD thread that turns up on this board the member will be banned. I'm getting sick of these threads and most of the members here are as well. One last time if you don't like the site then get the F-U-C-K O-U-T!!! I hope that i made myself clear.
End quote

Wow, glad to know that profanity is no longer against the rules.

On a side note, Anyone know why Marpassion himself didn't edit that?  Because it's not good for POLITICS, you can't be publically questioning the people you appointed in charge.  That's just stupid.  That's the reason the mods get to do whatever they want around here.  Which some members may see as taking a dump on there rights.

Hey guys, I didn't break any rules, you wouldn't do a thing like ban or delete me, would you?  AGAIN?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 10, 2007)

*Louis you can come back all you want but you will get banned everytime. You are no longer welcome around here. You wanna act like a little kid which you are doing go to another site. You wanted to be the bad arse and challange the rules well guess what you lost. *


			
				eviltwinoflouis said:
			
		

> Quote = Maybe if you guys would just chill out and talk about weed instead of who's doin what who said what and all this high school crap. We wouldn't have to moderate at all
> End quote. Good idea. How bout you take the initiative and delete the coffee table section.
> 
> Another quote = Just so you all know the next MOD thread that turns up on this board the member will be banned. I'm getting sick of these threads and most of the members here are as well. One last time if you don't like the site then get the F-U-C-K O-U-T!!! I hope that i made myself clear.
> ...


----------



## Weeddog (Oct 10, 2007)

I wish this thread would close.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 10, 2007)

All I care about is growing buds :ignore:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 10, 2007)

*It's not gonna happen Weeddog. Atleast i'm not gonna close it and i encourage the other Mod's to leave it open as well. *


			
				Weeddog said:
			
		

> I wish this thread would close.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 10, 2007)

> Hey guys, I didn't break any rules, you wouldn't do a thing like ban or delete me, would you?  AGAIN?


----------



## berserker (Oct 10, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Damn Hick just give me the trip to Jersey. :doh: :rofl: *


How about a trip out to Coney Island...


----------



## Mutt (Oct 10, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> How about a trip out to Coney Island...



That just got me craving a dog. mmmmm. Damn munchies


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm huuuuuuuuuuuuungry !!

View attachment 36156


----------



## rasta (Oct 10, 2007)

the door swings both ways ,,,,,,you can come inn, or you can go out ,,,the choice is yours,,,,if you dont like it here leave ,,,,,p,l,r


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 10, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> That just got me craving a dog. mmmmm. Damn munchies


 
Onions?  I am gonna be avoiding your stinky breath like the plague.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 10, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Onions?  I am gonna be avoiding your stinky breath like the plague.


Flu season is right around the corner...onions and garlic is gonna be in every dinner


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 10, 2007)

something for the mods to consider......maybe leaving this thread open is inviting confrontation, maybe as a collective group, decide to close it and let the forum settle back down.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 10, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Flu season is right around the corner...onions and garlic is gonna be in every dinner


 
I like garlic too.   

But onions....no thanks.

People ask if I like avacado.  I tell them no way.   But I've never tried it either.


----------



## HGB (Oct 10, 2007)

Do not eat that hotdog Mutt posted up    do you have any idea how they make hotdogs and what is in them ? 

you guys (except Mutt)pull up a chair and grab some of this here fresh sea food :hubba: 

man I got the muchies now 

:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 10, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> Do not eat that hotdog Mutt posted up  do you have any idea how they make hotdogs and what is in them ?
> 
> you guys (except Mutt)pull up a chair and grab some of this here fresh sea food. :hubba:


 
As long as there's no hermit crabs there.


----------



## HGB (Oct 10, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> As long as there's no hermit crabs there.



hehe Smom   nope, no hermit crabs THERE but WOW is there food good.

can even order it online if one wants to spend the $$$

the oyster shooters are the best of the best 

dang get'n hungry again


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 10, 2007)

People ask if I like avacado. I tell them no way. But I've never tried it either. [/quote]

*Hey SM, I didn't like avocados either for a long time, had never tried them...they just looked weird, ya know?  *

*But hubby likes them so he would buy them and have me just 'taste a little tiny bit' of it with my dinner...then as time when on, I wanted more...and more...now he has to share it with me...1/2 and 1/2!!  :giggle:*


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 10, 2007)

> HGB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 10, 2007)

Avocado with a little distilled vinegar and pepper is sooooo amazing!!! :48:  Cures cotton mouth just thinking about it!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 10, 2007)

I ain't invited? :cry::cry::rant::rant::cry::cry:


----------



## Pranic (Oct 10, 2007)

to answer the question of what is in hotdogs.... worms people... worms... yum yum

sorry just thought i'd add my insight


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 10, 2007)

avacado's are the beez kneez peoples.

especially with sea food,

can you say CEVICHE!  Yum Yum


----------



## HGB (Oct 10, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> *Hey HGB, are we having a Party???? How's about I bring a nice Chicken Picatta dinner...some pasta and a nice salad w/bread to dip in an olive oil and balsamic vinegar dipping sauce...MMMMmmmmmm!!!  *



mmm mmm Rdrose that does sound good :hubba: 

just pm me your addy like   and I'm there 

oh and avocados do look kinda weird:joint4: 

gonna check on the home made pea soup as I have the muchies again :doh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 10, 2007)

I guess you can call me picky. I don't do sour cream, cream cheese (including cheesecake), cottege cheese, mayo, onions...lots of white things. Add to that list most peppers.

But I still love broccoli as long as its not overcooked.


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 10, 2007)

EEEEEEk!

SM......if you haven't made yourself a deli sandwich with some creamcheese spread in it.....you haven't lived gal!

onions.....grilled on a burger

and one of my VERY favorite.  BLUE CHEESE

put that inside of some filo bread wrapped around a filet mignon and whala......perfection


My wife started making some compound butters and you guys have got to do this.  basically your just melting butter, mixing in an ingredient and then re freezing it in wax paper. slice a bit off and its incredible to melt on meat.  

She's done blue cheese, apricot, honey, herbs(fresh rosemary is incredible).  oh man, they are awesome.


----------



## HGB (Oct 10, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I guess you can call me picky.



hey *picky*,

there is help for you don't worry ok


----------



## HGB (Oct 10, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I ain't invited? :cry::cry::rant::rant::cry::cry:



well hotdogs are nasty mang.... just look at the food post mmm mmm  

pfffft to hotdogs I say

grab some of that there yard bird Rd cooked up:hubba: 

:48:


----------



## Mutt (Oct 10, 2007)

AGU gotta agree with you.
Made Garlic butter, canna garlic butter, just to start naming. If it can be mixed with butter it can be a spread 
Good call.

My grouper didn't taste quite right tonite (lost faith in the fish). Got stuck with turkey sand. and the mashed taters n pasta salad.


----------



## HempMan (Oct 10, 2007)

Dang it!!!


I just ate supper & all this talk of food is making me hungry again!


----------



## berserker (Oct 10, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Flu season is right around the corner...onions and garlic is gonna be in every dinner


I got my flu shot tonight.I hate to get it,cause I will usually get an earache from it.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## Mutt (Oct 10, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> I got my flu shot tonight.I hate to get it,cause I will usually get an earache from it.Keep it GREEN:hubba:



Ugh i feel for ya bro.


----------

